# Unable to register Kindle for PC after re-installing Windows 7



## Axonic (May 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone can help me before I pull *all* of my hair out, after reinstalling Windows 7 on my laptop, the first program I installed was Kindle for PC.

However, on attempting to register, I keep getting "Registration timed out. Please try again." I have read all the other posts on this or similar problems, but I'm getting nowhere fast.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## w0rdvirus (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what you tried and it has been a few days since your post, but I had a problem when I did a fresh install of Win 7. I solved the problem by going onto Amazon's site and the area where you manage your kindle devices and unregistered the previous PC Kindle app. After that it worked fine.


----------

